# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  با معدل 17.71 ریاضی کنکور برای کنکور تجربی دوباره دیپلم بگیرم؟

## sn912sajjad

سلام
دوستان شما جای من بودین بنظرتون ارزش داره با معدل 17.71 ریاضی کنکور برای کنکور تجربی دوباره دیپلم بگیرم؟
با توجه به اینکه تاثیر معدل توی کنکور تجربی با معدل ریاضی کمتره.
میخوام برا رتبه زیر 1000 منطقه 2 بجنگم
نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## maryam.23

بجنگی  :Yahoo (56): یه شعر حماسیم مینوشتی فیض ببریم ، حتما بگیر وقتتو که نمیگیره !! منم دیپ ریاضی دارم شهریور دیپ تجربی میخوام بگیرم

----------


## sn912sajjad

> بجنگی یه شعر حماسیم مینوشتی فیض ببریم ، حتما بگیر وقتتو که نمیگیره !! منم دیپ ریاضی دارم شهریور دیپ تجربی میخوام بگیرم


آره دیگه ... کنکور تجربی الان دیگه واقعا شده مث میدون جنگ
چرا میگین حتما بگیرم؟ ینی این معدل تاثیر منفی داره بنظرتون؟
چطوری باید شرکت کرد؟ باید چکار کرد؟

----------


## maryam.23

> آره دیگه ... کنکور تجربی الان دیگه واقعا شده مث میدون جنگ
> چرا میگین حتما بگیرم؟ ینی این معدل تاثیر منفی داره بنظرتون؟
> چطوری باید شرکت کرد؟ باید چکار کرد؟


نمیدونم پسرا فک کنم باید کارت خدمت داشته باشن تو تایپیک دیپلم مجدد مفصل راجبش بحث شده !!! کار از محکم کاری کم نمیکنه ، اگه میدونی معدلت بیشتر معدل قیلیت میشه بگیر

----------


## sn912sajjad

> نمیدونم پسرا فک کنم باید کارت خدمت داشته باشن تو تایپیک دیپلم مجدد مفصل راجبش بحث شده !!! کار از محکم کاری کم نمیکنه ، اگه میدونی معدلت بیشتر معدل قیلیت میشه بگیر


من خدمت رفتم دو سال الکی از عمرم رفت. خوشبحال شما دخترا  :Yahoo (2): 
سایر دوستان نظرتون چیه این معدل بنظرتون تاثیر منفی نداره روی کنکورم؟
بنظرتون وقتمو صرف کنکور کنم بهتر نیست؟؟؟

----------


## maryam.23

تاثیر درس به درسه ؟ اگه اینجور باشه خوبه زمین شناسی نخونم دیگه یه دهم بسشه

----------


## fahimeh72

سلام منم معدلم 17.77 ریاضی هیت ولی دلیل اینکه معدلم پایین امده بخاطر سخت درس حسابان بو که نمرم پایین شد وگرنه همه نمرات عمومیم بالای 19 هس... حالا شما هم ببین نمرات تک تک درساتون چجورههه واسه زیست هم از 100 حساب میشه کنکور

----------


## sn912sajjad

> تاثیر درس به درسه ؟ اگه اینجور باشه خوبه زمین شناسی نخونم دیگه یه دهم بسشه


آره فکر کنم درس به درسه
*حالا یه چیز دیگه ... بنظرتون نمیشه فقط بعضی درسا رو امتحان داد؟
مثلا عمومیا که همشون مشترکن همون قبلیا رو حساب کنن اما واسه تخصصیا امتحان بدیم؟؟؟؟*

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سلام منم معدلم 17.77 ریاضی هیت ولی دلیل اینکه معدلم پایین امده بخاطر سخت درس حسابان بو که نمرم پایین شد وگرنه همه نمرات عمومیم بالای 19 هس... حالا شما هم ببین نمرات تک تک درساتون چجورههه واسه زیست هم از 100 حساب میشه کنکور


منم تقریبا مث شمام... بنظر شما دیپلم گرفتم بی فایدس برا ما؟

----------


## maryam.23

نه واسه دیپلم مجدد معدل دار نمیشه دروس سومو تطبیق زد !! من که همرو برداشتم واسه شهریور ، در ضمن نهایی درسی مثه زیستو میشه بیست گرفت اینجور تاثیر معدل 35 درصد شد به نفعته !!! از صد باشه شاید خراب کنی اونموقع کاریش نمیشه کرد

----------


## fahimeh72

> منم تقریبا مث شمام... بنظر شما دیپلم گرفتم بی فایدس برا ما؟


 من که میخوام تمرکزمو بزارم رو کنکور نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم خیلیا هستن با همین دیپلم ریاضی موفق بودن بازم خودتون تصمیم بگیرین

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام منم معدلم 17.77 ریاضی هیت ولی دلیل اینکه معدلم پایین امده بخاطر سخت درس حسابان بو که نمرم پایین شد وگرنه همه نمرات عمومیم بالای 19 هس... حالا شما هم ببین نمرات تک تک درساتون چجورههه واسه زیست هم از 100 حساب میشه کنکور


به نظر من وقتت رو بذار رو کنکور من خودم رتبه هایم رو با معدل 15 اوردم معدلت نزدیک هیجدهه خوبه به نظر من

----------


## HellishBoy

> تاثیر درس به درسه ؟ اگه اینجور باشه خوبه زمین شناسی نخونم دیگه یه دهم بسشه




بله درس به درسه ولی یه پیشنهاد میکنم اولا این که شما چون رشتت ریاضیه هیچوقت واسه 10 زمین شناسی رو نخون چون 4 رم شاید نشی !! زیستو پیشنهاد میکنم واسه 20 بخون !! 

دوما این که بنظرم ریاضی رو 20 بگیر چون سازمان سنجش یهو اومدیمو تاثیر داد ریاضی تجربی رو تو کنکور ریاضی !!


اینو به تمام بچه ها ریاضی که میخوان تجربی دیپ بگیرن گفتم حواسشون باشه ....

موفق باشید !!

----------


## pezeshki94

الان مگه مهندسی برق نمی خونی؟؟؟ برا چی بیای تجربی؟؟؟ من معدلم 19.64 بود احساس میکنم رتبم حدود 10 هزار میشه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  البته یه رفیق دارم خیلی اعتماد به نفس داره معدلش 15 بود فکر میکنه زیر 1000 بشه

بابا خودتون رو خسته نکنید همون رشته خودت رو بخون ایشالله بری آمریکا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## HellishBoy

> الان مگه مهندسی برق نمی خونی؟؟؟ برا چی بیای تجربی؟؟؟ من معدلم 19.64 بود احساس میکنم رتبم حدود 10 هزار میشه البته یه رفیق دارم خیلی اعتماد به نفس داره معدلش 15 بود فکر میکنه زیر 1000 بشه
> 
> بابا خودتون رو خسته نکنید همون رشته خودت رو بخون ایشالله بری آمریکا




دوست عزیز اونایی که میخوان دیپ مخدد بگیرن که نمیخوان بیان تجربی شرکت کنن !! میخوان معدل کمشونو تو ریاضی جبران کنن !!

----------


## pezeshki94

> دوست عزیز اونایی که میخوان دیپ مخدد بگیرن که نمیخوان بیان تجربی شرکت کنن !! میخوان معدل کمشونو تو ریاضی جبران کنن !!


آخه داره کارشناسی برق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! میگیره برای چی بیاد تجربی؟؟
بعد به نظر من با این امتحانای سخت نهایی معدل 17 و خوردی در حد معدلای عالی هست

----------


## HellishBoy

نمیدونم والا !!!

----------


## HellishBoy

آقا من زنگ زدم اموزش پرورشمون گفتم میخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم گفتش چرا گفتم برا افزایش معدل گفت نمیتونی !!!!! بعدش یه سری چرت و  پرت گفت البته بخش امتحانات بود !!! تو رو خدا یکی بگه من با کدوم قسمت باید تماس بگیرم ؟!!! اگه گفت برا چی میخوای چی بگم ؟!!!!!واقعا نمیتونم بگیرم ؟!!! من فارغ التحصیل ریاضیم !!! 


 :11:  :13:  :11:

----------


## artim

> آقا من زنگ زدم اموزش پرورشمون گفتم میخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم گفتش چرا گفتم برا افزایش معدل گفت نمیتونی !!!!! بعدش یه سری چرت و  پرت گفت البته بخش امتحانات بود !!! تو رو خدا یکی بگه من با کدوم قسمت باید تماس بگیرم ؟!!! اگه گفت برا چی میخوای چی بگم ؟!!!!!واقعا نمیتونم بگیرم ؟!!! من فارغ التحصیل ریاضیم !!!


نیاز به این همه وقت تلف کنی نیست
شما تاپیک دیپ مجدد یا دوم رو بخون بچه ها توضیح دادن اموزش و پروش چیه
باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان بعدظهر اقدام کنی
اگه ام بلد نبودن شماره دایره متوسطه تهران بارها توی تاپیک ها گفته شده تماس بگیر بپرس
سختش نکن الکی

----------


## HellishBoy

> نیاز به این همه وقت تلف کنی نیست
> شما تاپیک دیپ مجدد یا دوم رو بخون بچه ها توضیح دادن اموزش و پروش چیه
> باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان بعدظهر اقدام کنی
> اگه ام بلد نبودن شماره دایره متوسطه تهران بارها توی تاپیک ها گفته شده تماس بگیر بپرس
> سختش نکن الکی



ممنون .... خیالمو راحت کردی احه این مسئولش خیلی نگرانم کرد ........ !! بعد من شیمی فیزیک و که کم شدم میتونم دوباره امتحان بدم یا همون نمره که واسه ریاضیم هستو میزارن حتما ؟!!

----------


## artim

> ممنون .... خیالمو راحت کردی احه این مسئولش خیلی نگرانم کرد ........ !! بعد من شیمی فیزیک و که کم شدم میتونم دوباره امتحان بدم یا همون نمره که واسه ریاضیم هستو میزارن حتما ؟!!


بله

----------


## HellishBoy

> بله



بله یعنی میتونم دوباره امتحان بدم ؟!!

----------


## artim

> بله یعنی میتونم دوباره امتحان بدم ؟!!


بله مرد جوان

----------


## HellishBoy

دوستان کسی بخشنامه دیپلم مجدد رو داره ؟!! که از یه منبع معتبر باشه ها !! که من نشون این احمقا بدم که قد خر حالیشون نیست نشستن پشت میز !!!


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.sky

معدل زیر 15 یا فوقش زیر 16 داشتین ارزش داشت که حداقل دو ماه از کنکور بزنین و دیپلم مجدد بگیرین چون بالاخره دیپلم مجدد سختی های خاص خودشو داره مخصوصاااا برا کسی که دیپلم قبلی رو دو سه سال پیش گرفته . شخصی رو میشناسم با معدل 16.30 و با شور و شوق فراوان! برا دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کرد سه چهارهفته خوند دو تا امتحان اولی رو داد دیگه نرفت بقیه رو بده ! 
پس بهتره با اعتماد به نفس کاذب تصمیم نگیریم البته من کلی عرض کردم ممکنه برا شما صادق نباشه .
موفق باشین

----------


## maryam.23

> دوستان کسی بخشنامه دیپلم مجدد رو داره ؟!! که از یه منبع معتبر باشه ها !! که من نشون این احمقا بدم که قد خر حالیشون نیست نشستن پشت میز !!!


قبل صفحه هفتاد تایپیک دیپلم مجدد  بود اگه اشتباه نکنم ، یکی یکی صفحاتو بیا عقب ببین کجاست

----------


## HellishBoy

> قبل صفحه هفتاد تایپیک دیپلم مجدد  بود اگه اشتباه نکنم ، یکی یکی صفحاتو بیا عقب ببین کجاست




از 62 تا 72 دیدم چیزی نبود !!  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## maryam.23

چرا هست خودم دانلودش کردم یادمه قبلا !! اسم طرفم اگه اشتباه نکنم batista بود ، عقب تر باید باشه 40 اونورا پس ، صفحشو یادم نیس دقیقا

----------


## HellishBoy

> چرا هست خودم دانلودش کردم یادمه قبلا !! اسم طرفم اگه اشتباه نکنم batista بود ، عقب تر باید باشه 40 اونورا پس ، صفحشو یادم نیس دقیقا



خیلی صفحس نمیتونم بگردم فایلشو میتونید اپلود کنید اگه زحمتی نیست !!

----------


## maryam.23

پیدا کردنش واسم سخته ، خیالت راحت یه سرچ بزن بین 30 تا 40 پیدا میشه ، حفظ نکردم شماره صفحشو دیگه اون موقع

----------


## HellishBoy

پیداش کردم صفحه 37 بود ممنون !!!!!!!!!!!


 :2:  :2:  :2:

----------


## sardare azmoon

> الان مگه مهندسی برق نمی خونی؟؟؟ برا چی بیای تجربی؟؟؟ من معدلم 19.64 بود احساس میکنم رتبم حدود 10 هزار میشه البته یه رفیق دارم خیلی اعتماد به نفس داره معدلش 15 بود فکر میکنه زیر 1000 بشه
> 
> بابا خودتون رو خسته نکنید همون رشته خودت رو بخون ایشالله بری آمریکا


من فکر نمیکنم زیر 1000 بشم قبلا دو رقمی کشور شدم تموم شده رفته

----------


## eskalis

برنامت باشه روی زیست وشیمی از هر درس 10 تست بیشتر بزنی فشنگ معدلتو جبران میکنه..

----------


## HellishBoy

> برنامت باشه روی زیست وشیمی از هر درس 10 تست بیشتر بزنی فشنگ معدلتو جبران میکنه..




ببخشید ولی چرا انقدر بد راهنمایی میکنید ؟!! بنظر من این که میگن 10 تا 20 تا تست بیشتر بزن تمومه راه حل اشتباهیه چون وقتی میشه با یکم خوندن 15 کرد 19یا بیشتر چرا 10 برابر انرژیتو بزاری رو یه درس بعد سال بعدشم کنکور 10 برابر سخت تر میشه تو نه تنها 10 تا بیشتر نمیزنی بلکه چند تا ازونی که میخوای کمترم میزنی !! این تجربه ی شخصی منه تو کنکور 94 بنظرم هر کی میتونه جبران کنه معدلو حتما جبران کنه .... اگه هم شرایتشو نداره بازم اشکال نداره دیگه نهایتش یکم بیشتر تلاس کنه !! 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## AmiR_KHD

> برنامت باشه روی زیست وشیمی از هر درس 10 تست بیشتر بزنی فشنگ معدلتو جبران میکنه..



چه خبره خب!!!

10 تست بیشتر؟؟ 

معدلش 17 ا دیگه چه خبره..

----------


## sn912sajjad

> چه خبره خب!!!
> 
> 10 تست بیشتر؟؟ 
> 
> معدلش 17 ا دیگه چه خبره..


دوستان من هنگ کردم .... ضمنا بقول دوستمون 10 تا تست؟؟؟؟ چه خبره؟ اصلا منطقی نیست.
*10 تا تست بیشتر تو زیست یعنی 20 درصد و 10 تا تست بیشتر توی شیمی یعنی 28 درصد !!!!*

از اون طرف من خودم کمبود معدل توی کنکور رو اینطور حساب میکنم و منطقا فکر میکنم درسته. *حالا دوستان بیاین کارشناسی کنید که این شیوه محاسباتی من درسته یا خیر:*
ببینید من چون ریاضیم و میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم اگر میزان تاثیر معدل مثل سال قبل باشه یعنی *ریاضی >>> تجربی: تاثیر معدل در کنکور : 18%
*میدونم تاثیرا درس به درسه حالا اگه بطور میانگین بخوایم بطور کلی و تقریبی کمبود معدل منو حساب کنید باید طبق این قاعده باشه:
از 18 درصدی که معدل در کنکور تاثیر داره من معادل %18*(17.71/20) یعنی (17.71 تقسیم بر 20 ضرب در 18درصد) را کسب میکنم: یعنی حدود 16 درصد !
*یعنی من از 18 درصد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 16 درصد را کسب میکنم و معدلم فقط 2% تاثیر منفی در کنکور داره و تقریبا در تمام دروس این کمبود فقط با یه تست میشه گفت جبران میشه!!!*

----------


## HellishBoy

> دوستان من هنگ کردم .... ضمنا بقول دوستمون 10 تا تست؟؟؟؟ چه خبره؟ اصلا منطقی نیست.
> *10 تا تست بیشتر تو زیست یعنی 20 درصد و 10 تا تست بیشتر توی شیمی یعنی 28 درصد !!!!*
> 
> از اون طرف من خودم کمبود معدل توی کنکور رو اینطور حساب میکنم و منطقا فکر میکنم درسته. *حالا دوستان بیاین کارشناسی کنید که این شیوه محاسباتی من درسته یا خیر:*
> ببینید من چون ریاضیم و میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم اگر میزان تاثیر معدل مثل سال قبل باشه یعنی *ریاضی >>> تجربی: تاثیر معدل در کنکور : 18%
> *میدونم تاثیرا درس به درسه حالا اگه بطور میانگین بخوایم بطور کلی و تقریبی کمبود معدل منو حساب کنید باید طبق این قاعده باشه:
> از 18 درصدی که معدل در کنکور تاثیر داره من معادل %18*(17.71/20) یعنی (17.17 تقسیم بر 20 ضرب در 18درصد) را کسب میکنم: یعنی حدود 16 درصد !
> *یعنی من از 18 درصد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 16 درصد را کسب میکنم و معدلم فقط 2% تاثیر منفی در کنکور داره و تقریبا در تمام دروس این کمبود فقط با یه تست میشه گفت جبران میشه!!!*


محاسبات شما بنظر منطقی میاد ولی تو کنکور اصلا اینطوری حساب نمیشه !! میان تراز بندی میکنن نمراتو یوقت میبینی 17 ایشون 10 % تاثیر مثبت میشه براشون یوقت میبینی درس اسون بوده 10 درصد کم میکنه !! امید وارم متوجه منظورم بشید البته منم اینو از خود مشاورا شنیدم اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> محاسبات شما بنظر منطقی میاد ولی تو کنکور اصلا اینطوری حساب نمیشه !! میان تراز بندی میکنن نمراتو یوقت میبینی 17 ایشون 10 % تاثیر مثبت میشه براشون یوقت میبینی درس اسون بوده 10 درصد کم میکنه !! امید وارم متوجه منظورم بشید البته منم اینو از خود مشاورا شنیدم اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ...


نظرتون هم درسته هم غلط.
درست از این بابت که منطقی بنظر میاد.
غلط از این بابت که شاید نحوه جبران معدل دقیقا قابل پیشبینی نباشه اما بطور تقریبی بنظرم میشه گفت که مثلا با فلان تعداد تست میشه معدل رو جبران کرد چون اگه غیر از این بود همه مشاورا نمیومدن تو فرصت برابر به اتفاق بگن با فلان تست بیشتر میشه معدل رو جبران کرد.
*حالا اینکه من گفتم با یه تست میشه جبران کرد، با توجه به فرمایشات شما که باید تلرانسی برای تقریبمون در نظر بگیریم، بنظرم میشه گفت این معدل حالا نگیم با یه تست با حدود 2-3 تست دیگه میشه گفت کاملا جبران میشه.*

----------


## sn912sajjad

*از سایر دوستان و مخصوصا اساتید مثل دکتر افشار و غیره خواهش میکنم نظرشونو در مورد چندتا پست اخیر که تخصصی تر هست بفرمایند.
بنظرتون این نحوه محاسبات درسته؟*

----------


## Blue.sky

> *از سایر دوستان و مخصوصا اساتید مثل دکتر افشار و غیره خواهش میکنم نظرشونو در مورد چندتا پست اخیر که تخصصی تر هست بفرمایند.
> بنظرتون این نحوه محاسبات درسته؟*



دوست عزیز من پارسال خیلی پیگیر این بودم که معدل رو تو کنکور چه طور میشه جبران کرد 
الان که این سوال شما رو دیدم چن تا از یادداشت ها  که از پارسال مونده بود رو پیدا کردم 
خلاصه اینطور بگم که فرض کنین 
یه نفر در درس شیمی  نهایی گرفته 19.25 و در کنکور زده 61 درصد 
و نفر دوم که نهایی گرفته 17.25 برای جبران تو کنکور باید 3 تست بیشتر بزنه 
تا تراز هر دو در درس شیمی برابر شه.
این بحث هم که میگن مثلا نمره فلان بود و کنکور آسون بود ممکنه مثلا 10 درصد تاثیر منفی داشته باشه کاملا اشتباهه چون کارشون با تراز دروس هست و ربطی به درصد نداره .
( این اعداد بالا رو هم الکی نگفتم  بر اساس ترازهایی که سازمان سنجش پارسال داده بود درآوردم )
البته اون دوست عزیزی که گفتن توهر درس  10 تست بیشتر بزنی جبران میشه احتمالا نمره دروس شما رو زیر 15 در نظر گرفتن .

----------


## eskalis

> ببخشید ولی چرا انقدر بد راهنمایی میکنید ؟!! بنظر من این که میگن 10 تا 20 تا تست بیشتر بزن تمومه راه حل اشتباهیه چون وقتی میشه با یکم خوندن 15 کرد 19یا بیشتر چرا 10 برابر انرژیتو بزاری رو یه درس بعد سال بعدشم کنکور 10 برابر سخت تر میشه تو نه تنها 10 تا بیشتر نمیزنی بلکه چند تا ازونی که میخوای کمترم میزنی !! این تجربه ی شخصی منه تو کنکور 94 بنظرم هر کی میتونه جبران کنه معدلو حتما جبران کنه .... اگه هم شرایتشو نداره بازم اشکال نداره دیگه نهایتش یکم بیشتر تلاس کنه !! 
> 
> موفق باشید ...


*
اصن اهل بحث نیسم خوشمم نمیاد و ی حرف میگم باس طرف از هرجانب بهش نگاه کنه از روی هوا حرف نمیزنم اوکی.
!!!

من خودم برو تایپک دیپلم مجدد همه رو برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد کچل کردم و همه ی راهشو رفتم تمام استثناهاشو (من دانشجو شیمی کاربردی ترم 2 و مشکلات زیادی داشتم واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد به این دلیل میگم استثناهای زیادی) طی کردم حتما ی چی میفهمم که گفتم ده تست بیشتر !!

من اگ بیام اینو برات اثبات کنم که با ده تست بیشتر توی زیست و شیمی نسبت به ی فرد خاص باس از الان تا فردا برات حرف بزنم اخرسرم هیچی نفهمی !!! مثلا بعضیا میخوان برن دیپ مجدد بگیرن هنوز نمیفهمن 18/7 درصد ریاضی چیه 6 درصد انسانی چیه میرن واسه خودشون دیپلم میگیرن !! صدای دوهول از دور خوش است !!!این مثال برات میزنم که برات قضیه اوکی بشه!!  مثلا یک کسی  زیست رو گرفته 20 و زیست رو زده 60 و کس دیگه ای  با نمره زیست 13 و درصد60  درصد یعنی زده !! اینی که نمره اش 13 هست کافی 6 تا تست بیشتر توی زیست بزنه که درصدش حدود 12 درصد بالا بره یعنی بشه 72/8 درصد این اقا تراز زیستش از اونی که نمره ش 20 هست و 60 زده ترازش بیشتر میشه!!  من خواستم باشم برات از بحث آماری برات روشنش کنم دو روز زمان میبره من حتما ی چی دیدم که خودم از دیپلم مجدد منصرف شدم اوکی...

درضمن هرکی نظری داره وصدالبته نظرمن از روی هوا نبود و شما باس بخودت بیای و با لحن بهتری برخورد کنی مرسی...
*

----------


## HellishBoy

> *
> اصن اهل بحث نیسم خوشمم نمیاد و ی حرف میگم باس طرف از هرجانب بهش نگاه کنه از روی هوا حرف نمیزنم اوکی.
> !!!
> 
> من خودم برو تایپک دیپلم مجدد همه رو برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد کچل کردم و همه ی راهشو رفتم تمام استثناهاشو (من دانشجو شیمی کاربردی ترم 2 و مشکلات زیادی داشتم واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد به این دلیل میگم استثناهای زیادی) طی کردم حتما ی چی میفهمم که گفتم ده تست بیشتر !!
> 
> من اگ بیام اینو برات اثبات کنم که با ده تست بیشتر توی زیست و شیمی نسبت به ی فرد خاص باس از الان تا فردا برات حرف بزنم اخرسرم هیچی نفهمی !!! مثلا بعضیا میخوان برن دیپ مجدد بگیرن هنوز نمیفهمن 18/7 درصد ریاضی چیه 6 درصد انسانی چیه میرن واسه خودشون دیپلم میگیرن !! صدای دوهول از دور خوش است !!!این مثال برات میزنم که برات قضیه اوکی بشه!!  مثلا یک کسی  زیست رو گرفته 20 و زیست رو زده 60 و کس دیگه ای  با نمره زیست 13 و درصد60  درصد یعنی زده !! اینی که نمره اش 13 هست کافی 6 تا تست بیشتر توی زیست بزنه که درصدش حدود 12 درصد بالا بره یعنی بشه 72/8 درصد این اقا تراز زیستش از اونی که نمره ش 20 هست و 60 زده ترازش بیشتر میشه!!  من خواستم باشم برات از بحث آماری برات روشنش کنم دو روز زمان میبره من حتما ی چی دیدم که خودم از دیپلم مجدد منصرف شدم اوکی...
> 
> درضمن هرکی نظری داره وصدالبته نظرمن از روی هوا نبود و شما باس بخودت بیای و با لحن بهتری برخورد کنی مرسی...
> *



من نگفتم نظر شما رو هوا بوده .... من نظر شخصیم اینکه با معدل راحت تر میتونم اون 12 درصدو جبران کنم تا با 6 تا تست !! 

موفق باشید ...

----------


## E.M10

سلام 
فرض کن یکی میخواد کنکور تجربی بده و یه رشته خفن دانشگاه تهران قبول شه تحربه نشون داده کسایی که قیول شدن تقریبا همشون میانگین درصداشون 90 بوده و معدلاشونم بالای 19.
حالا یکی با معدل 16،17 بخواد قبول شه نمی تونه که چندتا تست بیشتر بزنه و میانگین درصداشو ببره بالای 100 !!!!

----------


## E.M10

یا ابوالفضل
این چه جور حساب کردنیه!!!
تراز کنکور ازمیانگین(با تاثیر ضریب هر درس) بدست میاد. برا هر درسی تراز نمره ی نهایی ضربدر 25صدم و تراز درصد کنکور ضربدر 75 صدم میشه و دو عدد بدست اومده با هم جمع میشن که حاصل تراز اون درسه حالا تراز هردرسی رو ضربدر ضریبش میکنن و اعداد بدست اومده رو باهم جمع میکنن و حاصلو تقسیم بر مجموع ضرایب درس ها می کنن حالا جواب(ترازی که بدست اومده) هر چقدر بزرگتر باشه رتبه شما هم بهتر میشه.
نتیجه: معدل مهمه ولی باور کنید سر جلسه کنکور اینقدر سوتی میدید که بعدش حسرت می خورید که چرا به خاطر معدل اعصاب خودمو خورد کردم. اگه رتبه زیر هزار میخواید معدل براتون مهم باشه وگرنه بیخودی خودتونو اذیت نکنید

----------

